

Russian Academy of Sciences becomes property of Putin government - feelthepain
http://www.nature.com/news/duma-vote-seals-fate-of-russian-academy-of-sciences-1.13785

======
drzaiusapelord
One of the nice things about corrupt dictatorships is that they're own
incompetence limits their ability to become global powers and project outward.
An insular Russia is good for the world. Keep up the shitty work Putin.

